# Scuttlebutt



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Attached: Scuttlebutt.jpg (145.0 KB)

San Diego UT newspaper article July 26, 2014 regarding nautical terms that became common use.

Greg Hayden


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day kewl dude.today.04:48.re:scuttlebutt.most interesting article,you learn every day.thank you for posting regards ben27


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi KD, is there perhaps another theory. In the RN, perhaps not so much these days as ships don't have them now but Portholes are or perhaps where, known as Scuttles. Is it possible that rumours where often gleaned by sailors listening outside of open Scuttles and Butt meaning rumour or words that have been misconstrued and made into rumour.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Has GMDSS replaced the Galley wireless with Galleysat? What do they do for rumour in the polar regions?


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

They use Imodium, very useful in the nether regions.


----------



## bluemoon (Jul 19, 2009)

Regarding the word scuttlebutt, but going off at a slight tangent.

I have a small book which I purchased several years ago called "Skylarks and Scuttlebutts". The book describes itself as "a treasure trove of nautical knowledge". It was originally written in German by Lorenz Schroter and translated to English by Alan Bance.

A very interesting and informative book which I would highly recommend.


----------

